# Pre-Ball Mason jar?



## llee2005 (Jan 2, 2006)

I have just aquired a Mason fruit jar with a zinc porcelain lined lid.  From information I have read it is pre-1930. It is a molded glass with seams on the bottom and sides, but has a smooth bottom base with a "B" printed on it.  On the front of the jar is "The Mason" in cursive script.  It looks like many of the Ball fruit jars I have seen on websites, but it has Mason instead.  I have not been able to find another picture of one like this one.  Does anyone have any idea of when it was made, or the worth of this jar?
 Thanks,
 Linda


----------



## llee2005 (Jan 3, 2006)

Here is the picture. Thanks!


----------



## capsoda (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi Linda, Its a pretty common frut jar. The quart is worth $10, the pint or half gallon are worth $15-$20. Their still beautiful jars.


 Hope this helped.[]


----------



## bobclay (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi Linda,

 These "THE Mason" (the in the tail of the M) jars were made by the Mason Fruit Jar and Bottle Company of Coffeyville, Kansas prior to 1909 when Ball bought them out. Ball then added their name above the word Mason and produced them there for a year or so before closing the plant. These jars are seen in a light aqua, almost ice blue and a pale yellow green. The yellow green jars were not produced in Kansas, but in Terre Haute, Indiana. Often times early glass plants in southern locations were shut down and moulds shipped elsewhere because of the exceedingly hot temperatures of glass plants in the summertime. I worked for Ball for 20 years at the Okmulgee, OK facility and it was not uncommon to see temps of 140Â°+ inside the plant in the summertime. Hope this has helped some!  )

 Bob Clay


----------

